# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال > اقتصاد العربيه >  أسعار النفط تتخطى الـ 63 دولار في المعاملات الحالية

## الحصن نيوز

تخطت أسعار العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام الأمريكي خلال تعاملات اليوم الأربعاء 27-5-2009، مستوى الـ 63 دولاراً للبرميل، مسجلة أعلى مستوى لها في 6أشهر، بعد أن عززت زيادة

تفاصيل الخبر هنا..

----------

